# Got my K04...... 313 ft lbs and 293whp.....



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

KO4 turbo and some tuning love make for a great drive.. Dyno sheet to follow..
This is a turbo kit that is in developement and should be out soon. Drivability is awesome and factory like..
Car in question...


----------



## mkvgtiblk06 (Mar 2, 2007)

nice numbers now you need the apr fuel pump if you dont have it. Where in Jersey are you from?


----------



## casj75 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (mkvgtiblk06)*

I assume you also have S3 or bigger injectors ? and what max. boost do you have ?
PS. What mode do you have else ? I'm thinking especially if you have another MAF - house eg. 3" or somethning like that or stock, cos I'm running a S3 K03 and I get S3 injectors in about 3 weeks time + costum chip..

_Modified by casj75 at 8:03 AM 11-11-2007_


_Modified by casj75 at 8:04 AM 11-11-2007_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Got my K04...... 313 ft lbs and 293whp..... (Craige-O)*

More info needed








APR or S3 K04?
What software?
etc... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Got my K04...... 313 ft lbs and 293whp..... (Arin)*

please tell me S3 ko4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
EDIT AWE did the kit so does that mean that its a GIAC Tune


_Modified by Rub-ISH at 11:16 AM 11-11-2007_


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Got my K04...... 313 ft lbs and 293whp..... (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_More info needed








APR or S3 K04?
What software?
etc... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

GIAC software
stock intake
k04 turbo that is a bit better then the S3 unit
AWETurbo back with 200 cell cat
new intercooler
**soon to have better fueling and more dyno numbers...


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Got my K04...... 313 ft lbs and 293whp..... (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_
GIAC software
stock intake
k04 turbo that is a bit better then the S3 unit
AWETurbo back with 200 cell cat
new intercooler
**soon to have better fueling and more dyno numbers...

Sounds like the same turbo that APR, Sportec and MTM uses.
Dave


----------



## casj75 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Got my K04...... 313 ft lbs and 293whp..... (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_
GIAC software
stock intake
k04 turbo that is a bit better then the S3 unit
AWETurbo back with 200 cell cat
new intercooler
**soon to have better fueling and more dyno numbers...

What about injector? are they stock or bigger? 
And what boost are you running.
PS. How is you K04 better then a S3 K04







aren't they the same? I know APR's ia a bit different


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

this would be great time for atpturbo to come up with some kind of eliminator that is a bit bigger than k04 and good to like 320-340whp , that would for sure kill all stage 3 upgrades lol


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Got my K04...... 313 ft lbs and 293whp..... (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_
GIAC software
stock intake
k04 turbo that is a bit better then the S3 unit
AWETurbo back with 200 cell cat
new intercooler
**soon to have better fueling and more dyno numbers...

How is it better than the s3 unit? I was under the impressing that it was twinscroll and thus better than the other k04's out there. At any rate, AWE is pretty local to me... I'd like to find out more info into the cost of the turbo alone.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_this would be great time for atpturbo to come up with some kind of eliminator that is a bit bigger than k04 and good to like 320-340whp , that would for sure kill all stage 3 upgrades lol

Since the manifold and turbo are built as one unit an eliminator would not be possible. That entire series is based on the ability to bolt a GT series to the stock manifold of 1.8t which you can't do with the 2.0t. ATP has released their cast manifold though so mechanically anyone can put any size turbo they wish on their car now. Fueling and tuning on your own would still be an issue.

Initial results look good Craig. Based on some tests this weekend with my car it appears we have both literally maxed the stock injectors as my peak hp is pretty much identical to yours.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

The S3 K04 is the BEST K04 out there at the moment, unless someone has made a manifold and bolted some crazy variant i don't know about.
Comparing the old K04 with the new twin scroll is like comparing apples to oranges....


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

Oh now we're talking...Thanks GIAC/AWE
Hopefully AWE trys to upstage APR by bring this kit at a fraction of the cost of the APR. I mean if this kit is affordable it could push the ko4 rush. Too bad no one will tackle the S3 K04. I feel like these types of numbers are just right for the 2.0t maybe a bit more there with bigger injectors but just right 
Excellent Numbers for a mustang dyno as well...IMO the real dyno


_Modified by Rub-ISH at 4:56 PM 11-11-2007_


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Since the manifold and turbo are built as one unit an eliminator would not be possible. That entire series is based on the ability to bolt a GT series to the stock manifold of 1.8t which you can't do with the 2.0t. ATP has released their cast manifold though so mechanically anyone can put any size turbo they wish on their car now. Fueling and tuning on your own would still be an issue.

Initial results look good Craig. Based on some tests this weekend with my car it appears we have both literally maxed the stock injectors as my peak hp is pretty much identical to yours.

Umm, what is S3 K04 bolting to? and how much power would S3 injectors and apr fuel pump be good to.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_
Umm, what is S3 K04 bolting to? and how much power would S3 injectors and apr fuel pump be good to.

I guess we'll have to find out...won't we...


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_
Umm, what is S3 K04 bolting to? and how much power would S3 injectors and apr fuel pump be good to.

It is an entirely new manifold and turbo one piece just like stock.


----------



## wale (Jun 24, 2007)

its times like this i wish i got the 6speed... who wants to trade...


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (wale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wale* »_its times like this i wish i got the 6speed... who wants to trade...

Grow some balls... 
People are running BT dsg kits.


----------



## wale (Jun 24, 2007)

well for now, that's still a gamble, cause there is not sufficient information about the dsg gearbox to determine how much power/torque it can handle..


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (wale)*

Agree...
I'll do a k04 though.


----------



## wale (Jun 24, 2007)

will do a k04 too when the price is knocked down, but will need to add a lsd to my list of upgrades...


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

Please let this be under $3k and AWE tuning has my money.


----------



## wale (Jun 24, 2007)

craig, how much did the new turbo and install cost?


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (wale)*

Price at the moment is TBA. I am sure it will close to APR if not under. As for the turbo, I am not 100% sure what it is. I do know that it is a slight bigger then the S3 unit and alot biggger then APR's. 
Chris, you are correct that the injectors are maxed. AWE will be addressing this in a few weeks once we get mor road time on the car.


----------



## BUK8TEE (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_Price at the moment is TBA. I am sure it will close to APR if not under.

WTF?????????????? $5k for a fk'n k04, you damn tuners need to stop robb'n us blind








great numbers but damn sure not justifiable when a "real" giac big turbo kit will run you $5500.......just ridiculous. tuning cars is about the love of the hobby not to make a $hit load of profit while us tuners scrape every nickle and dime just to get a taste of happiness http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i mean seriously a k04 kit consists of: k04 turbo, software, injectors, fuel pump?, manifold? ( the last 2 are questionable) but still that doesn't seem like $5k in parts, i'd say more like $2k-$3k max. but i guess if we allow ourselves to be raped these "big time u.s. hotshot tuners" will do as we ask!!! $hit can't blame'em though! It's the roots and foundation for what this country is built on! happy tuning


----------



## casj75 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_Price at the moment is TBA. I am sure it will close to APR if not under. As for the turbo, I am not 100% sure what it is. I do know that it is a slight bigger then the S3 unit and alot biggger then APR's. 
Chris, you are correct that the injectors are maxed. AWE will be addressing this in a few weeks once we get mor road time on the car.









If it is not a S3 K04 it might be a K16 version like this:
http://www.muggianu-turbo.de/de/kruemmerk16.html
They have them in Germany.


_Modified by casj75 at 11:15 PM 11-11-2007_


----------



## UnoQuickDub (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (BUK8TEE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BUK8TEE* »_
WTF?????????????? $5k for a fk'n k04, you damn tuners need to stop robb'n us blind








great numbers but damn sure not justifiable when a "real" giac big turbo kit will run you $5500.......just ridiculous. tuning cars is about the love of the hobby not to make a $hit load of profit while us tuners scrape every nickle and dime just to get a taste of happiness http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i mean seriously a k04 kit consists of: k04 turbo, software, injectors, fuel pump?, manifold? ( the last 2 are questionable) but still that doesn't seem like $5k in parts, i'd say more like $2k-$3k max. but i guess if we allow ourselves to be raped these "big time u.s. hotshot tuners" will do as we ask!!! $hit can't blame'em though! It's the roots and foundation for what this country is built on! happy tuning


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (BUK8TEE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BUK8TEE* »_
WTF?????????????? $5k for a fk'n k04, you damn tuners need to stop robb'n us blind









While we have not released pricing yet, the Stage 1 version of the kit (using stock GTI/GLI FMIC) will be well south of $4k in pricing. Stage 2 (includes FMIC) will be north of $4k.
We're still conducting street testing and will release more details as they become available. We are also working on a Stage 3 version with uprated fueling, and a larger GT28 71R kit with our proprietary cutting edge material manifold. Lots going on for 2.0T in house right now.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

can you comment on the turbo used for the setup above?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (Arin)*

100% S3. We do some slight machining modifications to the compressor housing to allow installation in the US spec 2.0T and supply a machined DV relocation kit for the OEM DV.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*

And to set the record straight, the S3 K04 is unlike any other K04 in a kit available in the US at this time, and is *much* larger than the K04-15 or K04-01 used on the 1.8T motors. 
People seem to understand this on this forum, but not on the Golf V forum.
This K04 is a giant, and we are not running it at its maximum even at 293whp, due to fueling limits.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Any photos of it just out of curiosity.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## casj75 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_And to set the record straight, the S3 K04 is unlike any other K04 in a kit available in the US at this time, and is *much* larger than the K04-15 or K04-01 used on the 1.8T motors. 
People seem to understand this on this forum, but not on the Golf V forum.
This K04 is a giant, and we are not running it at its maximum even at 293whp, due to fueling limits.


Regarding fueling....the 293wph is that with out bigger injectors and up-graded fuelpump?
Will bigger injector (S3) do the trix regarding fuel issue or is a up-grade pump a must?
I'm runing S3 K04 right now and going to get S3 inj. soon + custom chip.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (casj75)*

293whp is with stock injectors and pump.
Pump would only aid in mid rpm range, not up top. That is where injectors help.
With larger injectors (already in stock), we can easily do 315 whp with this same turbo. We already saw that during testing. 
That equates to ~360 crank hp on 93 octane @ ~ 18 psi boost.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Got my K04...... 313 ft lbs and 293whp..... (Craige-O)*








oh snap!


----------



## wale (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

holy crap todd... u guys are not too far away from me... i think i might just go this route, instead of chipping and all that stuff.... but what do u guys have in the works for DSG owners?


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

wow Todd, this is great news!


----------



## casj75 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_293whp is with stock injectors and pump.
Pump would only aid in mid rpm range, not up top. That is where injectors help.
With larger injectors (already in stock), we can easily do 315 whp with this same turbo. We already saw that during testing. 
That equates to ~360 crank hp on 93 octane @ ~ 18 psi boost.



So you would recommand a combo of S3 K04 + (S3) bigger injector + custom chip ?? (I have FMIC, 3" DP and 3" intake already)


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for helping out with the questions Todd.. 
I went o Vermont this past weekend and had a ton of fun with the car on the mountain roads. This is such an awesome setup!!!


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

315whp off a KO4 is a impressive number. Cant wait to here more info on this kit.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_315whp off a KO4 is a impressive number. Cant wait to here more info on this kit.

Yes and the greatest thing is that you can actually build this kit yourself, its almost all OEM parts.


----------



## BUK8TEE (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

todd is there any way you can detail what is actually included in the kit? my email is [email protected] in case you want to send me a private email http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i would be looking for a stage 1 since i already will have an upgraded fmic/smic'2, fuel pump (autotech?), awe catback, etc.
will i be able to use my forge DV? will i need a relocation kit? does this kit need a new stronger manifold?
also as i mentioned above will the kits be set in stone in price or will discounts be available for certain parts of the kit that someone like myself already has in possession (i.e. dv, fmic, fuel pump, injectors, etc.?)

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
While we have not released pricing yet, the Stage 1 version of the kit (using stock GTI/GLI FMIC) will be well south of $4k in pricing. Stage 2 (includes FMIC) will be north of $4k.
We're still conducting street testing and will release more details as they become available. We are also working on a Stage 3 version with uprated fueling, and a larger GT28 71R kit with our proprietary cutting edge material manifold. Lots going on for 2.0T in house right now.


----------



## BUK8TEE (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: (BUK8TEE)*

oh ya and any discounts available for those who already have a fully loaded giac chip??? will we be able to just purchase a k04 93 and 100 octane file to add-on to standard k03 options? like a $100 upgrade for a k04 file w/ 93 octane, etc.? TIA. 
How soon will these kits be available?


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (BUK8TEE)*

are there and side by side photos of the ko4 for the fsi vs the ko4 on the 1.8t


----------



## TypeR #126 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_100% S3. We do some slight machining modifications to the compressor housing to allow installation in the US spec 2.0T and supply a machined DV relocation kit for the OEM DV.

Best news I've heard all year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (TypeR #126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TypeR #126* »_
Best news I've heard all year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









You ought to drive one....


----------



## wale (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (Craige-O)*

do u give test drives? u will bee the driver tho...


----------



## BUK8TEE (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_
You ought to drive one....









i mean damn craige....1st you have all this top secret info + you drive it everyday and 2nd'ly you just have the nerve to slap your ball$ on our faces like that's cool








i hope your drivin the $hit outta that k04








last thoughts.....boy would this have been a killer x-mas present. word to the wise, please release all future nut crack'n mod's pre x-mas so that we can justify the purchase of said modifications


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (BUK8TEE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BUK8TEE* »_
please release all future nut crack'n mod's pre x-mas so that we can justify the purchase of said modifications









$hit did i miss thanksgiving or what???


----------



## Spax MC (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

wow those are some nice numbers!
can't wait for this to come out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (wale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wale* »_do u give test drives? u will bee the driver tho...

yes i do. I will be at the edgewater gtg tomorrow!


----------



## wale (Jun 24, 2007)

ive always wanted to go for that meet, but that mean i will have to leave my local meet here early....
dint the cops shut this thing down?


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_
yes i do. I will be at the edgewater gtg tomorrow! 

I went there a few times, cool stuff...I would go tomm but its supposed to rain a bunch.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (wale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wale* »_ive always wanted to go for that meet, but that mean i will have to leave my local meet here early....
dint the cops shut this thing down?

Nope its all good....

_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_
I went there a few times, cool stuff...I would go tomm but its supposed to rain a bunch.

If it doesn't rain come on down.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

AWE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_
If it doesn't rain come on down.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Deff will try to make it out if the weather cooperates. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*

I hope all that got a ride in the car were happy with its performance...


----------



## wale (Jun 24, 2007)

yeah thanks again 4 last night..... but u need to do something about the wheel spin and wheel hop.. it really takes the shine out of the power..


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

updates?


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_293whp is with stock injectors and pump.
Pump would only aid in mid rpm range, not up top. That is where injectors help.
With larger injectors (already in stock), we can easily do 315 whp with this same turbo. We already saw that during testing. 
That equates to ~360 crank hp on 93 octane @ ~ 18 psi boost.


So with say upgraded S3 pump and S3 injectors S3 K04 (ED30 setup basically) would that put someone at that 300+whp mark conservatively?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

now i have to find a way to acquire these parts myself for a fracton of the cost...good luck selling k04s for 4k lol


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_now i have to find a way to acquire these parts myself for a fracton of the cost...good luck selling k04s for 4k lol

Good luck assembling it for much less then that yourself once you add in software







and all the other pieces needed to fit the KO4 in the car.


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Good luck assembling it for much less then that yourself once you add in software







and all the other pieces needed to fit the KO4 in the car.

I think most people's issue is the fact that the turbo is easily accessable at $2,000... so maybe some gaskets, nuts, etc ($50 tops) and then we're getting charged over $1,500 for a flash.. thats the bullet people aren't biting.. 
If this was $2,600 ($2,150 w/ existing software) they probably wouldnt stay on the shelves.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_
I think most people's issue is the fact that the turbo is easily accessable at $2,000... so maybe some gaskets, nuts, etc ($50 tops) and then we're getting charged over $1,500 for a flash.. thats the bullet people aren't biting.. 


How do you plan to run a DV? The turbo you can buy for 2K (which is going up by the day) doesn't come setup to work with any of your stock parts. Awe has clearly stated they are making it work with your stock DV, that costs money. Also pretty sure for their price of about 4K they were including injectors and a pump. Based on current available solutions that can be anywhere between 1500 and 2000 right there. So now we are at 4K without software







. Everyone is saying the price is too high but no one is doing the work to see what it costs to do it.
Sure its a KO4 for barely less then what you can do a 2871R for.. but that turbo is 1100 bucks and the manifold is 500, A KO4 is 2K for all that. But works with your downpipe and lines. IC pipes, inlet etc. Just hte DV is an issue. Plus its all the power some people want. 
The prices of these things are not arbitary. If you really think they are selling these kits at 4K because they want to you are only kidding yourself.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
How do you plan to run a DV? The turbo you can buy for 2K (which is going up by the day) doesn't come setup to work with any of your stock parts. Awe has clearly stated they are making it work with your stock DV, that costs money. Also pretty sure for their price of about 4K they were including injectors and a pump. Based on current available solutions that can be anywhere between 1500 and 2000 right there. So now we are at 4K without software







. Everyone is saying the price is too high but no one is doing the work to see what it costs to do it.
Sure its a KO4 for barely less then what you can do a 2871R for.. but that turbo is 1100 bucks and the manifold is 500, A KO4 is 2K for all that. But works with your downpipe and lines. IC pipes, inlet etc. Just hte DV is an issue. Plus its all the power some people want. 
The prices of these things are not arbitary. If you really think they are selling these kits at 4K because they want to you are only kidding yourself.

4k doesn't include any fueling.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_While we have not released pricing yet, the Stage 1 version of the kit (using stock GTI/GLI FMIC) will be well south of $4k in pricing. Stage 2 (includes FMIC) will be north of $4k.
We're still conducting street testing and will release more details as they become available. We are also working on a Stage 3 version with uprated fueling, and a larger GT28 71R kit with our proprietary cutting edge material manifold. Lots going on for 2.0T in house right now.

The DV relocate isn't hard at all and can be accomplished by any GTI owner for around $150-200ish depending on exchange rate. GIAC lists K04 specific software on their website. 
Dave


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
4k doesn't include any fueling.

Yes

_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
The DV relocate isn't hard at all and can be accomplished by any GTI owner for around $150-200ish depending on exchange rate. GIAC lists K04 specific software on their website. 
Dave

and yes... If its costing $1,000 for machining to make a DV work that is some poor planning. you can design and manufacture a relocation kit for far less than that.. or just get the OEM components to match the turbo... with you're notes I will say $3,000 would be acceptable if they want to jimmy with the S3 turbo.. (above comments said they ported it a little and that was about it)


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

My bet is that it will all just come down to software. Pick up the parts you can... buy the software to match. OEM parts are cheap. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_My bet is that it will all just come down to software. Pick up the parts you can... buy the software to match. OEM parts are cheap. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

2K for a tiny turbo is not cheap.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
4k doesn't include any fueling.



Its not the price of the kit either, that was more my point. Although there are people selling them for 4K that should be debated not badmouthing the company saying they are going to sell it for less.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Its not the price of the kit either, that was more my point. Although there are people selling them for 4K that should be debated not badmouthing the company saying they are going to sell it for less.

Last time I checked, you were the one hinting at them including injectors and fuel pump for 4k when it is clearly not so.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Also pretty sure for their price of about 4K they were including injectors and a pump.


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_While we have not released pricing yet, the Stage 1 version of the kit (using stock GTI/GLI FMIC) will be well south of $4k in pricing. Stage 2 (includes FMIC) will be north of $4k.
We're still conducting street testing and will release more details as they become available. We are also working on a Stage 3 version with uprated fueling, and a larger GT28 71R kit with our proprietary cutting edge material manifold. Lots going on for 2.0T in house right now.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
2K for a tiny turbo is not cheap.

Well, turbo, manifold, internal wastegate, hooks up to the stock downpipe, etc... You can also get them for less than 2k and if they hit the us/mexico, I'd bet they would sell for less. For all that I'd say it's a pretty decent and cheap upgrade. Throw in injectors and a fuel pump, the price goes up but so do the gains. IT's OEM and seems like a pretty reliable kit compared to some of the other options out there. I'm keeping an eye on the k04. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (Arin)*

I can justify $2,000 for a K04, mostly due to the fact that it utilizes a very uniqe mounting design and exhaust housing. I just can't justify the jump from $2,000-$4,000 (mostly APR's $4,300)








If this kit, came with injectors and a fuel pump (even autotech style parts), I could justify the $4,000 price tag.. till them I'm going to try and be patient. 
This turbo is not AS small as many think, but knowing that people are making profit @ a 2,000 price point already, you can only increase so much for gaskets and programming (even if they adapt an OEM/Forge DV solution)
Can AWE/Craige-O chime in with what came with your kit and what may have been differnt for the DV solution? maybe we're just missing something. (it seems like AWE has better pricing anyhow, I'm curious to what they expect in the kit)


_Modified by ShadowGLI at 10:47 AM 11-25-2007_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

The current APR k04 is not the same as the S3 K04. NS01GTi sold his car and has an APR K04 for sale around the $2k mark:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...22013

The s3 k04, the one used on craig-o's setup probably uses the S3 dv or 30th dv setup.
The S3 DV uses the stock DV connected to a flange that plugs into the throttle body pipe at the gti noise pipe location. It reroutes into the intake after the maf. The 30th edition has a dv flange off of the noise pipe that uses the oem dv and recirculates it to the same spot as the s3.


_Modified by Arin at 11:09 AM 11-25-2007_


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_The current APR k04 is not the same as the S3 K04. NS01GTi sold his car and has an APR K04 for sale around the $2k mark:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...22013

The s3 k04, the one used on craig-o's setup probably uses the S3 dv or 30th dv setup.
The S3 DV uses the stock DV connected to a flange that plugs into the throttle body pipe at the gti noise pipe location. It reroutes into the intake after the maf. The 30th edition has a dv flange off of the noise pipe that uses the oem dv and recirculates it to the same spot as the s3.

_Modified by Arin at 11:09 AM 11-25-2007_

Excellent !!
I see you are getting the hang of things....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Excellent !!
I see you are getting the hang of things....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

he's on the accelerated program http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
he's on the accelerated program http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_

The s3 k04, the one used on craig-o's setup probably uses the S3 dv or 30th dv setup.
The S3 DV uses the stock DV connected to a flange that plugs into the throttle body pipe at the gti noise pipe location. It reroutes into the intake after the maf. The 30th edition has a dv flange off of the noise pipe that uses the oem dv and recirculates it to the same spot as the s3.



_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Excellent !!
I see you are getting the hang of things....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Correct.. This kit is awesome and will hold its own against some of the other stage III kits out. I ran with an APR stage III kitted Jetta on the way back from Hunter today, and we were neck and neck. Needless to say, he was pissed when i told him what I had compared to what he had..


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_
. I ran with an APR stage III kitted Jetta on the way back from Hunter today, and we were neck and neck. Needless to say, he was pissed when i told him what I had compared to what he had..
 
FYI the 1.8T Stage 3 is about 260-270ish WHP on pump gas.







Bob.G


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
FYI the 1.8T Stage 3 is about 260-270ish WHP on pump gas.







Bob.G

Hmh exactly...this shows how important it is to have broad power range, you couldn't kill that 1.8T with 20+whp more


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

He never said it was an MKV Jetta... could have been a new stage 3


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Last time I checked, you were the one hinting at them including injectors and fuel pump for 4k when it is clearly not so.


Not sure how I could be hinting at something that I have no more to do with then yourself. I had thought that the 4K price was with fueling, I had thought wrong.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
Well, turbo, manifold, internal wastegate, hooks up to the stock downpipe, etc... You can also get them for less than 2k and if they hit the us/mexico, I'd bet they would sell for less. For all that I'd say it's a pretty decent and cheap upgrade. Throw in injectors and a fuel pump, the price goes up but so do the gains. IT's OEM and seems like a pretty reliable kit compared to some of the other options out there. I'm keeping an eye on the k04. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm not seeing where you can get them for less then 2K. The only price close to that is quoted from a company that does not stock them and when they go to order you one will be awoken to the new pricing. 
The price is still costly for what you get. Is it a bad upgrade no. But more can he had for the same or less. Heck I've got less then 2K into my setup


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The price is still costly for what you get. Is it a bad upgrade no. But more can he had for the same or less. Heck I've got less then 2K into my setup









With all due respect you have turbo mounted to a few bent pipes. Labor costs nothing when you do it yourself. Cost out your time, and rental of the machines you used and see how it stacks up. That aside, they are two different setups with totally different levels of reliability, support, spool time, power levels, emissions, sound, safety and other tuning goals. I go as far as to bet some well fashioned oem s3 k04 setup would get warranty repairs w/o a problem.
Seriously, it's like comparing a Dell to a home brew computer. I know what I'm doing an can build a computer in seconds (Yes, seconds ;-) ). When it comes to my grandmother, she bough a laptop. You can do the same with a turbo setup, saving mucho money... but not everyone can just yank out their engine for several months and invent something (which btw, hasnt event been tuned properly yet 







)






































_Modified by Arin at 9:43 AM 11-26-2007_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
With all due respect you have turbo mounted to a few bent pipes. Labor costs nothing when you do it yourself. Cost out your time, and rental of the machines you used and see how it stacks up. That aside, they are two different setups with totally different levels of reliability, support, spool time, power levels, emissions, sound, safety and other tuning goals. I go as far as to bet some well fashioned oem s3 k04 setup would get warranty repairs w/o a problem.


I understand it was kind of a joke but not really. The point was its not cheap at all for the KO4 for what you get in terms of power, and sorry its tiny, may not be as small as previous Ko4s but its still tiny.
I own all the equipment I used and its well paid for by now. Its also still a few hundred bucks in materials to build that manifold.
As for emissions, not sure what you are talking about as everything is still intact I even still have a cat and will keep one on the car forever. All my cars have cats. Heck my rabbit is gonna have a cat even though it is now exempt from emissions due to its age. I am a car loving tree hugger so please don't question the state of the emissions equipment on any of my cars.
The car is also 100% properly tuned for its limits right now..
Reliability? Thats not even a matter of question. 40 minutes after I finished it I drove over 2K miles. I just did 1750 with it again and put on a few K between those trips. 
Months to build? I've got maybe 4 days of working into it. 2 months of being lazy








But lets get back on topic as this is not about me or my car or global warming.


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I'm not seeing where you can get them for less then 2K. The only price close to that is quoted from a company that does not stock them and when they go to order you one will be awoken to the new pricing. 

Not sure if this is the company you're quoting. I figured they would be straight up as I have purchased accessories from them in the past with great service.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_
Not sure if this is the company you're quoting. I figured they would be straight up as I have purchased accessories from them in the past with great service.


I am not saying anything bad about any company, sorry if it was taken that way. But the pricing on their website does not reflect the recent changes to the dollar and also the recent price increase of just about every European part imported to the US.. Everything went up a good deal in the last month or so. I happened to be speaking to the guy I use personally just last week about these turbos. I can't speak specifics on the numbers but if you retailed it for 2K you'd be losing money.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_He never said it was an MKV Jetta... could have been a new stage 3

I dont think there are any MKV APR stage 3 mkV running around other than mine , there are a few APR stage 3 2L TFSI GTI thou .







Bob.G


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

Sorry wrong thread to post










_Modified by rbradleymedmd at 12:12 PM 11-26-2007_


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_He never said it was an MKV Jetta... could have been a new stage 3

It was a MKV Jetta. Saw the kit with my own eyes. Car had a NY dealer plate.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_
It was a MKV Jetta. Saw the kit with my own eyes. Car had a NY dealer plate.

So MKV Jetta 2.0t with APR stage 3 turbo? And your absolutely sure? I'm pretty sure they have not released it yet and there are only a few outside of the APR crew who are running the kit. If you saw it with your own eyes, I assume you spoke to him...Who was the guy? Someone on here must know him. Not trying to bust your balls... I just don't believe it unless you can prove me wrong. ;-) BTW...you said you were 'neck and neck'... what does that mean? Did either of you try any same starting speed runs while you were on the track?



_Modified by Arin at 2:30 PM 11-26-2007_


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*

Unless you were running with Bob G, then Im sure you were not running with an APR stg 3 jetta. If so, I am mis-informed. Never the less Craige, your car rocks! Lets all get along and enjoy our semi-quick cars.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_Unless you were running with Bob G, then Im sure you were not running with an APR stg 3 jetta. If so, I am mis-informed. Never the less Craige, your car rocks! Lets all get along and enjoy our semi-quick cars.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Not sure who he was but I am 100% sure it was an APR stage III kit. He wouldn't elaborate much on it. Had dealer plates and the car was fairly stock looking. Where he got the kit, no clue!! Now, unless APR also sells the cast piece for the intake and the carbon goodies seperatly, i could be wrong.
As for pulls we did one from 60mph to XXXmph and another from 50mph to XXX. My car pulled good and after hitting XXX on the 2nd pull, I could tell if we kept going his car would surely outrun mine. But from 60-XXX we were right there.. I am unsure of what gear he was in and if he was giving a 100% go or just f'in with me.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Craige-O)*

Cool beans. to my knowledge you cannot get the carbon fibre intake as a seperate item. Well based on your strong numbers, I am happy that the APR car is in the realm of your power output. Now put that power in slightly less heavy GTI and I think I will be very happy.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_
Not sure who he was but I am 100% sure it was an APR stage III kit. He wouldn't elaborate much on it. Had dealer plates and the car was fairly stock looking. Where he got the kit, no clue!! Now, unless APR also sells the cast piece for the intake and the carbon goodies seperatly, i could be wrong.
As for pulls we did one from 60mph to XXXmph and another from 50mph to XXX. My car pulled good and after hitting XXX on the 2nd pull, I could tell if we kept going his car would surely outrun mine. But from 60-XXX we were right there.. I am unsure of what gear he was in and if he was giving a 100% go or just f'in with me. 



I don't think it could have been our Stage 3 as I know exactly where every single one that has left here is now. The only Jetta app we have sold is Bob G's.
Also, we haven't released it yet and we don't have all of the parts in stock so he simply couldn't have gotten one. I don't mean to argumentative, its honestly just impossible for an APR 2.0T FSI Stage 3 to be installed on someone's car and me not know about it.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Im pretty sure Craige would know if he ran with Bob G, but was it Bob? What color was the car? And where were you?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_Im pretty sure Craige would know if he ran with Bob G, but was it Bob? What color was the car? And where were you?

Bob doesn't have dealer plates.
Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Bob doesn't have dealer plates.
Dave

There really is literally no way possible for it to have been an APR Stage 3.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

was it a dealer plate, or did it have a dealerships plate frame around a normal plate?


----------



## BUK8TEE (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

piont of the story is that for what the s3 k04 is worth, it can hold it's own against kits that have been tested tuned and reworked in every which a way possible for the past 18 months. imagine the s3 k04 includes oem parts, it may not have the glitz and glame of a BT kit by giac/apr/atp but it sure as hell will still kick you in the ballz time and time again! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
can someone let me know when i can put one of these suckers on my a4 2.0t????? i'm so tempted to shell out the $2k for the s3 exhaust manifold and k04 turbo and piece together the rest of the kit http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif !!!!!!


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (BUK8TEE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BUK8TEE* »_
can someone let me know when i can put one of these suckers on my a4 2.0t????? i'm so tempted to shell out the $2k for the s3 exhaust manifold and k04 turbo and piece together the rest of the kit http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif !!!!!!









AWE is working on this kit as we speak...








And I know what I saw and what was there. Sorry I didn't get a sworn testomony or have my camera to get the pics of proof.. Oh well, back on topic...


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_
And I know what I saw and what was there. Sorry I didn't get a sworn testomony or have my camera to get the pics of proof.. Oh well, back on topic...

The manufacture of the kit is telling you its not possible...


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (BUK8TEE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BUK8TEE* »_
can someone let me know when i can put one of these suckers on my a4 2.0t????? i'm so tempted to shell out the $2k for the s3 exhaust manifold and k04 turbo and piece together the rest of the kit http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif !!!!!!









You can't put a S3 turbo on an A4 2.0t. The inlet and outlet ports are different between the longitudinal and transverse 2.0t engines. IIRC there's no difference between the exhaust manifold of the K04 and the factory K03. Keep in mind that the exhaust manifold and turbo are one piece.
Dave


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
IIRC there's no difference between the exhaust manifold of the K04 and the factory K03. Keep in mind that the exhaust manifold and turbo are one piece.
Dave

Twin scroll would require a completely different exhaust manifold casting in order for it to work.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The manufacture of the kit is telling you its not possible...

I guess you are right. I must have drempt it. Stupid me..








Anyways... Back on topic please!!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Twin scroll would require a completely different exhaust manifold casting in order for it to work.

As stated before, the S3 K04 is NOT twin-scroll.
Dave


----------



## Grassmonkey (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
You can't put a S3 turbo on an A4 2.0t. The inlet and outlet ports are different between the longitudinal and transverse 2.0t engines. IIRC there's no difference between the exhaust manifold of the K04 and the factory K03. Keep in mind that the exhaust manifold and turbo are one piece.
Dave

As far as I've been able to find, only the compressor outlet is positioned differently. That would require a different turbo to 1st IC pipe.
Im looking into this for my B7 A4, but if you know of other differences please inform me.


_Modified by Grassmonkey at 12:57 PM 11/28/2007_


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Grassmonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grassmonkey* »_
As far as I've been able to find, only the compressor outlet is positioned differently. That would require a different turbo to 1st IC pipe.
_Modified by Grassmonkey at 12:57 PM 11/28/2007_

That one is true...


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
As stated before, the S3 K04 is NOT twin-scroll.
Dave

One person claiming something with no actual proof does not make something fact.
The turbo was changed mulitple times and thousands were made of each one before the vehicle went into production. That is why there are several versions of the "same" turbo floating around.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
One person claiming something with no actual proof does not make something fact.
The turbo was changed mulitple times and thousands were made of each one before the vehicle went into production. That is why there are several versions of the "same" turbo floating around.

Considering AWE is marketing this turbo and [email protected] later states that he has one disassembled on his bench, I figure he knows exactly what he is talking about. 
Dave


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
One person claiming something with no actual proof does not make something fact.
The turbo was changed mulitple times and thousands were made of each one before the vehicle went into production. That is why there are several versions of the "same" turbo floating around.


Chris, can you point to any post production official documentation, first person accounts, photos, diagrams, etc that actually confirm this information. I was under the impression the S3 k04 was a twinscroll for over a year, however now that I've talked to several sources who have the turbo in their hands, I've been told otherwise. Believe me, I'd love to find out it is, but all hands on confirming accounts have disproved that claim.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Considering AWE is marketing this turbo and [email protected] later states that he has one disassembled on his bench, I figure he knows exactly what he is talking about. 
Dave

The fact that makes a turbo "twin scroll"is the separation that exists in the exhaust manifold to direct the gases in different directions.Now unless AWE have cut of the exhaust manifold with a huge cutter, i just don't see how they could determine what and how.
So by "disassembling.." do you also mean CUTTING ??








P.S. And before anyone drops it, NO there is no visible separation of the manifold from the outer portion, but can anyone say there isn't one further up ??
EDIT:One MIGHT try and see if its twin scroll by removing the core and actually probing, but i haven't done that, so i can't comment..


_Modified by GolfRS at 4:39 PM 11-28-2007_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
Chris, can you point to any post production official documentation, first person accounts, photos, diagrams, etc that actually confirm this information. I was under the impression the S3 k04 was a twinscroll for over a year, however now that I've talked to several sources who have the turbo in their hands, I've been told otherwise. Believe me, I'd love to find out it is, but all hands on confirming accounts have disproved that claim. 


I don't, but its not my responsibility as usual to defend something and provide documenation no one else has to show otherwise.
There is no way to determine the turbo is a twin scroll from the outside you would have to take it apart and check inside of the actual housing to see.
There have been many run changes before the actual KO4 was installed and shipped on the S3. That is straight from Borg Warner and that is why there are multiple versions floating around in the aftermarket. Audi will go to Borg Warner and say make us 500 of these for testing. They will use it not like it and chagne something. Those 460 unused turbos get wholesaled off to big parts warehousing companies and end up here. Or Borg Warner may even sell them off directly. They will look at the spec sheet and See S3 KO4 but that does not mean it was the last and production version or even one of the first 10 test ones.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

IMO the "twin scroll"discussion is pretty pointless, and the reason for that is that twin scroll is used to reduce turbo lag, while still maintaining a large enough turbo size for power production...
What many people don't realize is...the K04 HAS NO LAG !!! (at least on our high C/R engines...) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I don't, but its not my responsibility as usual to defend something and provide documenation no one else has to show otherwise.

Chris, when I asked for information I didn't do so to be a know it all ass setting out to disprove people. As we both know, there is a bunch of hearsay that leads people to having inaccurate information. Since I'm interested in this topic, I like to see technical data or physical proof. Lately it seem there is harm in asking 'why?'. I refuse to follow that line of logic so I'll continue to ask 'why', hoping someone will chime in with an answer. Since you don't have any documentation, photos, or other proof that you can post, the other half of your response backed up your position and I appreciate your input.
As one wise person once told me "Honestly, we're discussing an engine..."; Lets all just relax.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
Lately it seem there is harm in asking 'why?'. I refuse to follow that line of logic so I'll continue to ask 'why', hoping someone will chime in with an answer. 

Isn't that the entire purpose of this forum? The only reason why I sit and read through the BS on the forum, is that occasionally someone brings something worthwhile to the discussion. 
There are no stupid questions (for the most part







), only stupid people who don't ask questions when they don't know.


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_

So by "disassembling.." do you also mean CUTTING ??








P.S. And before anyone drops it, NO there is no visible separation of the manifold from the outer portion, but can anyone say there isn't one further up ??
EDIT:One MIGHT try and see if its twin scroll by removing the core and actually probing, but i haven't done that, so i can't comment..


I assumed when he mentioned this he was referreing to removing the ONE vband clamp and pulling the turbo cartridge out, which would make the "twin scroll" very easily visible. 
looks like this 











_Modified by ShadowGLI at 11:16 AM 11-28-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

Guys,
The S3 K04 is NOT twin scroll. I think the confusion stems from the way the manifold has a divider wall to aid in directional gas flow. This divider wall sits at the point where cylinders 1/4 and 2/3 converge, but it does not extend all the way to the manifold exit to the turbine. It is also found on the K03.
Here is a picture from the Self Study manual for a clearer view, as well as actual photos from an S3 K04 apart in our engineering lab:


















Here is the S3 part number badge. We have 50 BorgWarner labeled turbos on the way to us, which are the aftermarket version of this OEM part number.









And here is the outlet of the manifold to the turbine, showing that it is a single outlet with no divider wall:








Hopefully these pictures will put the controversy to rest. 
I am slammed with work today, so forgive me if am unable to respond to this thread in a timely manner.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thank you!


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (Arin)*

So where is the Borg Warner K04 Twin Scroll turbo?
Here's a hint: 7/14/2006
Press Released heavily and then scrapped? Or was it only what was referred to as "twin scroll type", which todd posted above?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_So where is the Borg Warner K04 Twin Scroll turbo?


There is a twin scroll K04 used on GM's 2.0T GDI engine. Early press releases from Borg Warner only mentioned the engine size. People saw 2.0T GDI and assumed it referred to the VAG engine.


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

Thanks Todd....
1200 miles and running strong!!! Best mod to date!!!


----------



## BUK8TEE (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Here is the S3 part number badge. We have 50 BorgWarner labeled turbos on the way to us, which are the aftermarket version of this OEM part number.

Todd....will one of those 50 turbo's find it's way in my engine bay? Please let me know what it will take to get an b7 a4 kit up and running. I'm willing to drop my car off to you guys for an extended period of time for fitting, testing, prototyping, etc. as long as i get it back w/ this kit and #'s that resemble the OP claim of 293whp / 313ft lbs w/o even addressing the fueling issues (injectors, fuel pump, etc.)








it's x-mas time, we can both help each other out to get this product onto the mainstreem market in early '08 and i'm sure w/ the right price (under 4k w/o fmic) these 50 kits will be off your shelf before summer even comes around








just an idea. i know you have a shop a4 but i believe that car has bigger (ok ok and better) BT plans and i'm sure it'd be too costly to redo the k04 on that car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BUK8TEE (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: (BUK8TEE)*

oooops i forgot to mention that while you guys are working on that k04 for my a4







, you can kill 2 birds w/ 1 stone by also utilizing my b7 to prototype a full awe 2.0t b7 exhaust setup for those of us that lack quattro








i mean doesn't it sound like a win, win todd?????


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (BUK8TEE)*

Unfortunately your B7's engine bay is not assembled the same as our GTI's. The S3 K04-(64?) turbo outlet pipe points in a different direction.
B7 turbo setup looks almost identical to this:








GTI/A3/S3/Passat/Eos/Jetta/etc looks like this:








Take note of the turbo outlet pipe (b7 = bottom, gti = right hand side)


_Modified by Arin at 10:26 AM 11-29-2007_


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

How the hell you produced 293whp with stock injectors? Stock injectors are very small for these figures!!! Also with S3 injectors you are limited to arround 300whp!!! No way to do that unless you are running very very lean mixture wich is killing dangerous


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_How the hell you produced 293whp with stock injectors? Stock injectors are very small for these figures!!! Also with S3 injectors you are limited to arround 300whp!!! No way to do that unless you are running very very lean mixture wich is killing dangerous

Gti injectors are limited to 300whp.
S3 injectors are good for more.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_No way to do that unless you are running very very lean mixture wich is killing dangerous

KILLING DANGEROUS!!!!!!


----------



## casj75 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_How the hell you produced 293whp with stock injectors? Stock injectors are very small for these figures!!! Also with S3 injectors you are limited to arround 300whp!!! No way to do that unless you are running very very lean mixture wich is killing dangerous


Well beats the crap out of me to..!!!
I'm running S3 K04 + APR HPFP, I only need a cat-back system, as mine is very restrictive and I have 370 nm almost to redline and holds 1,15 bar from 3000 to 6500 rpm..tops at 292 hp with out TB, but it drive very smooth now and pulls strong. The highest we have seen in Denmark with this set-up is around 310 hp with full TB and now we have a really smooth file nice file for S3 K04 with GTI inj. - no issues what so ever. I'll post some grafs later of bar pressure etc.


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (casj75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *casj75* »_

Well beats the crap out of me to..!!!
I'm running S3 K04 + APR HPFP, I only need a cat-back system, as mine is very restrictive and I have 370 nm almost to redline and holds 1,15 bar from 3000 to 6500 rpm..tops at 292 hp with out TB, but it drive very smooth now and pulls strong. The highest we have seen in Denmark with this set-up is around 310 hp with full TB and now we have a really smooth file nice file for S3 K04 with GTI inj. - no issues what so ever. I'll post some grafs later of bar pressure etc.

Do you have a FMIC and a downpipe?... that will give you 10+hp right there. Easy.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_How the hell you produced 293whp with stock injectors? Stock injectors are very small for these figures!!! Also with S3 injectors you are limited to arround 300whp!!! No way to do that unless you are running very very lean mixture wich is killing dangerous

I did 300whp on stock injectors maintaining 12.5:1 AF.


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

12.5 is not a good idea at all chris...
Well arround 276hp on maha dyno with k03 and 11.83 af is the limit on stock injectors and arround 330hp is the limit for K04 and s3 injectors...(everything with stock pump H)


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_12.5 is not a good idea at all chris...
Well arround 276hp on maha dyno with k03 and 11.83 af is the limit on stock injectors and arround 330hp is the limit for K04 and s3 injectors...(everything with stock pump H)

Fanis...I'm pretty sure [email protected]*revotechnik* knows what he's doing.....


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

ok np follow his example for 12.5 af


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

then again, do you think a 12.5 af is applicable for all applications, whether they be N/A or a high compression direct injected turbo car.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_12.5 is not a good idea at all chris...
Well arround 276hp on maha dyno with k03 and 11.83 af is the limit on stock injectors and arround 330hp is the limit for K04 and s3 injectors...(everything with stock pump H)

12.5:1 is perfectly fine.. its actually a hair richer more like 12.3:1 on that dyno run dipping to 12:1 at times but I'd have to go find the logs from the dyno.
If you did [email protected] 11.8:1 on a maha.. we probably in the same ball park factoring in I was on a dynojet on a fairly cool day and running a little leaner.
the numbers you are seeing are all possible.. and 12.5:1 is perfectly safe, Especially on the manifold, exhaust housing and boost levels I am running.


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

[email protected] is crank... 12.5 is not safe. Its too lean and out of bosch and vag specs
P.S As Revo's slogan...go play...and let others to do business










_Modified by csih at 9:32 AM 12-4-2007_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_[email protected] is crank... 12.5 is not safe. Its too lean and out of bosch and vag specs

276 you've got a lot more head room. 11.8:1 would be out of those specs you are claiming also. As there are no specs you can only base it on what It was tuned for from the factory and that would be a lot leaner then stock.
12.5:1 is safe, if you disagree that is one thing but please do not state opinion as fact.


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

Sorry chris you are right i apologize if i stated as a fact. Its my personal opinion (i need lessons in English)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_12.5 is not safe

A/F by itself is not enough information to know if a tune is safe. 12.5 may be fine for certain setups but not for others. 
It's more important to make sure EGTs and knock activity are in line. EGTs depend not only on A/F but also on hardware and fuel characteristics. 
A given A/F may contribute to unsafe EGTs with a K03 turbo and 800 cell catalyst but be safe with a larger turbo, dump pipe and race fuel.


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

Do you drive your car everyday with race fuel? and without cat? For mainstream use i believe is not safe at all


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (csih)*

That was an extreme example. My point is, what defines a safe A/F is dependant on a lot of factors. 
11.5 A/F may be the safe limit for a K03 turbo with stock exhaust but you might be able to safely run 12.0 A/F with a K04 and 2.5" TB exhaust. (These A/F numbers are hypothetical.) See what I mean?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_Do you drive your car everyday with race fuel? and without cat? For mainstream use i believe is not safe at all

You have to factor in a lot of things.
For example my manifold and turbine housing as well as turbo are more free flowing then what anyone else has bolted up to a 2.0t currently. That means less back pressure in the exhaust manifold and therefore lower EGTs. I need to put my EGT probe into this setup I didn't have a bung when I was doing this manifold to weld on so it didn't make it in.. 
But given the same boost levels I should be able to make more power and have much much lower EGTs due to the lower exhaust back pressure pre turbine.


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

What about stock internals?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_What about stock internals?

The pistons are fine, the rods are the weak part and leaner AF higher EGTs don't mean more load on the rods persay.
cooler EGTs means even less chance of issues with pistons. It also means less chance of detonation so less load on the rods less chance of them bending.


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

Ok i see...how many NM's of torque can handle stock rods?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_Ok i see...how many NM's of torque can handle stock rods?


Thats going to depend on a lot of things. Generally a higher torque spike will kill roads due to the load being so high. the 1.8t for example people have done 500hp on stock rods and had no issues with a large turbo with no real low end torque spike But then a smaller turbo with a good size torque spike down low have bent them.
No one to my knowledge has bent a rod yet in a 2.0T so its hard to say. They are rated higher then the 1.8t.. but well vw likes to mess up on specs sometimes


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

At the moment i have 450NM at the wheels with K04 and i dont want to mess with stock rods thats why i ordered them. Also with hpfp i will have arround 500NM so i dont want to mess at all


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (csih)*

500nm (370ftlbs) on with an s3 k04, s3 injectors and HPFP?


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

Yes


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_500nm (370ftlbs) on with an s3 k04, s3 injectors and HPFP?


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_Yes

I want the magic K04 that makes more power than a GT28RS


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_

I want the magic K04 that makes more power than a GT28RS









Thats not magic thats just plain DREAMING







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
Thats not magic thats just plain DREAMING







Bob.G

I don't know, the s3 ko4 is pretty impressive thus far!


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I don't know, the s3 ko4 is pretty impressive thus far!









Yeah but not 370+ ft/lbs impressive.








Dyno please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I don't know, the s3 ko4 is pretty impressive thus far!


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I don't know, the s3 ko4 is pretty impressive thus far!









Ohhhhhh boy! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

I will post dyno sheet later this day


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_I will post dyno sheet later this day

Thanks
<-- Official K04 Nay-Sayer


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_
Yeah but not 370+ ft/lbs impressive.








Dyno please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I think this might be at the crank. 

I know with race fuel we hit 329ft lbs and 306whp with my car..


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Craige-O)*

What wheel TQ are you seeing at redline? 230?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_
I think this might be at the crank. 

I know with race fuel we hit 329ft lbs and 306whp with my car..


NNOOOOOOOoooo....















That is impossible....
Thats not what *csih* says you SHOULD BE having...
But then again....he's the "expert", what do i know....


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

With race fuel you can lean out the mixture enough for a dyno and see on a dynojet 306whp....
I want to see yours dyno sheet poor guy.
Anyway for me k04 is history as from today i bought APR Stage III and installing soon!


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_With race fuel you can lean out the mixture enough for a dyno and see on a dynojet 306whp....
I want to see yours dyno sheet poor guy.
Anyway for me k04 is history as from today i bought APR Stage III and installing soon!

Finally !!!
That was the best choice so far.
Now we can all sit back, relax and let APR listen to all your complaints from now on !!! (as did every other tuner you were involved with upto now)
Nice one !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

I had complaints from APR Dealer in past but thats history. New dealer has superb customer support and APR is a key player company in this market so i will have unlimited support, thats why i choose to go to APR!! 
Stop beeing a troll and stop reacting like an idiot


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_I had complaints from APR Dealer in past but thats history. New dealer has superb customer support and APR is a key player company in this market so i will have unlimited support, thats why i choose to go to APR!! 
Stop beeing a troll and stop reacting like an idiot

I'm sure you will be completely satisfied with APR.
Very good choice... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

Are you two dating each other?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Are you two dating each other?

I wouldn't share my sexual preferences in a car forum if i were you...








But then again....i'm not you..what do i know


----------



## macosxuser (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Still use a Ko3 type flange? After looking at the link for the euro K04 i'm wondering if it'll fit a 1.8t...








Yeah I know I'm lurking in the wrong forum.... kill me.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_

I want the magic K04 that makes more power than a GT28RS









He said GT28RS not the GT28/71. The S3 K04 is super impressive with proper tuning and fueling. I almost backed out of my stg3 but I want K04 power plus a little more uptop. I know I will lose a lil down low but life comes with compromises. Hows she runnin Craige?


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_
Hows she runnin Craige? 

It is running awesome. I should have an updated file for fueling and intake shortley. This will gain some more WHP for sure. The torque does drop off a bit after 4800rpm's. I hope the new injectors and pump help this. I will be sure to post dyno sheets and all info as the work gets done. 
As for all the others mis-beliefs.. Stay tuned...


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_
As for all the others mis-beliefs.. Stay tuned...


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (macosxuser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *macosxuser* »_Still use a Ko3 type flange? After looking at the link for the euro K04 i'm wondering if it'll fit a 1.8t...










Its one piece manifold and turbo so no.


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

do we have any 1/4 times for this kit? I saw one guy run 101mph with apr kit, which is kinda pathethic. was kinda hoping to see 105-107mph traps.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *514passatvr6* »_do we have any 1/4 times for this kit? I saw one guy run 101mph with apr kit, which is kinda pathethic. was kinda hoping to see 105-107mph traps. 

considering people are already hitting about 105 on stock turbo I'd hope to see higher then that


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

No 1/4 mile times. I don't go to the track..


----------



## andypr23 (Oct 23, 2007)

i think k04 is a waste... stage 3 is wayyy better than this for about double of that cost. but its deff worth it.!


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (andypr23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andypr23* »_i think k04 is a waste... stage 3 is wayyy better than this for about double of that cost. but its deff worth it.!

Well Craige is keeping up pretty well with those kits so is it really worth it?
Unless your forging internals and going 400+ whp.. its not relaly that worth it. IMHO


----------



## TypeR #126 (May 10, 2006)

The Stage III stuff is pretty impressive, but as mentioned it is at least twice the cost, and the K04 solutions have the OEM installation advantage. That carries a lot of weight for some.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (TypeR #126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TypeR #126* »_The Stage III stuff is pretty impressive, but as mentioned it is at least twice the cost, and the K04 solutions have the OEM installation advantage. That carries a lot of weight for some.

I really don't know why people are comparing the two.
The S3 conversion is actually just OEM parts, whatever that means in terms of reliability, and possible sale down the road.The car actually does not look tuned or tampered with.
In terms of power, i highly doubt a FWD car can use all the power stage III kits offer (hell even a K04 is overkill it seems), and don't forget its not how much power you make, but how much you put through your tires.
And finally for the price the stage III kit has in Europe, i highly doubt its gonna catch up pretty soon..


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
In terms of power, i highly doubt a FWD car can use all the power stage III kits offer (hell even a K04 is overkill it seems), and don't forget its not how much power you make, but how much you put through your tires.


Oh ye of little faith


----------



## wale (Jun 24, 2007)

i will be fine with the k04 upgrade... it will drive and feel just like any stock gti... there is a new thread of a revo tuned s3 making 300 whp, and thats about what you get with the rss kit... add some more bolt ons, and u will be making more power


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

When buying the BT kit is the software for it included or is that extra?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (ed j)*

APR and VF/GIAC include software.


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (Arin)*

I can't wait till the gti comes stock with the k04. For sure mk6, maybe mk5 in N.A.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*

Don't hold your breath.


----------



## wale (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *514passatvr6* »_I can't wait till the gti comes stock with the k04. For sure mk6, maybe mk5 in N.A. 

when that happens, then k04 upgrades will be really affordable... dnt know bout cheap..


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (wale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wale* »_
when that happens, then k04 upgrades will be really affordable... dnt know bout cheap..

or I can just get it stock.








Just like those weird people that swap vr6 into their mk3.


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*

Any updates?
Prices? Drive ability? Issues? Release Date? Dyno with FP and Injectors?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_Any updates?
Prices? Drive ability? Issues? Release Date? Dyno with FP and Injectors?









Quick update.
We are in the middle of manufacturing production runs on the parts of this kit, and finalizing the chip tuning for FMIC and open air filter.
We intend to release the kit as a Stage1 with stock injectors/pump, and then also as a Stage2 add on with larger injectors and pump. Pump testing is pretty much complete, and production run starts soon on that, so the add on kit will come in a few weeks after the base kit release.
Some teaser pics...
"Making chips" in our CNC mill:









Turbo outlet adapters and diverter valve relocation mounts:









Our current test mule on the dyno, doing software work remotely with GIAC:









Watch this thread for updates. It will not be long now!


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Holy Crap.. its actually a kit VS a turbo and flash for $4300... I like where you're going AWE..


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*








...Thanks for the update!
BTW Todd, I think in european car magazine I think I saw your kit, saying it will be for sale the stage 1 k04 for $3700?
Are there any price ranges you can give us for the different k04 kits coming out.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_







...Thanks for the update!
BTW Todd, I think in european car magazine I think I saw your kit, saying it will be for sale the stage 1 k04 for $3700?
Are there any price ranges you can give us for the different k04 kits coming out.

Yes, those prices are accurate based on our current stock. 
$3795 for the Stage1 kit (S3 K04, adapter components, GIAC flash)
$4495 for the Stage2 kit (add S3 FMIC)
I guess that means fuel injectors/pump would be Stage2+ so as not to confuse the standard nomenclature out there from other tuners.
Pump and injector pricing is not 100% set at this time, but figure that may come in around $800 additional if we decide to sell just pump internals separate from the entire pump.
We have enough turbos and FMICs here for over 50 kits. Hopefully the USD exchange rate does not keep declining, forcing us to increase pricing in the future.


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

This is very tempting!
Once I see some dyno's of the FP and Injectors along with the K04 I think I might take the plunge around tax return time.
I am guessing the FP and injectors are sourced from an S3? Also what if we use a autotech FP?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_This is very tempting!
Once I see some dyno's of the FP and Injectors along with the K04 I think I might take the plunge around tax return time.
I am guessing the FP and injectors are sourced from an S3? Also what if we use a autotech FP?

This is our own fuel pump design. Injectors are TBD. We are testing many variants, including our own.
We do not know the specs on the Autotech fp, but will try to see if we can do some overlap testing with a volunteer. If we go that route and offer partial kits to buyers, most likely it will come with no warranty as we cannot rely on a competitor product not to cause issues with our products.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
This is our own fuel pump design. Injectors are TBD. We are testing many variants, including our own.


I hope to see one of these pumps really soon... I have 8XXX miles on this kit and it runs *AWE*some!!!


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (Craige-O)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Lets get on the ball here guys. I need power and no more fuel cut. You know my number


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
This is our own fuel pump design. Injectors are TBD. We are testing many variants, including our own.
We do not know the specs on the Autotech fp, but will try to see if we can do some overlap testing with a volunteer. If we go that route and offer partial kits to buyers, most likely it will come with no warranty as we cannot rely on a competitor product not to cause issues with our products. 

Makes perfect sense! Love what you guys are doing here and finally we get to see a nice affordable k04 kit that performs.
What hp/trq numbers should we expect once we install your FP and Injectors along with the K04 kit?


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*

This setup in near perfect....!!
24XXX miles and running strong!!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_This setup in near perfect....!!
24XXX miles and running strong!!










16k miles in 4 days.. damn thats a lot of driving.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

16k miles in 4 days.. damn thats a lot of driving.

LOL!


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

16k miles in 4 days.. damn thats a lot of driving.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

16k miles in 4 days.. damn thats a lot of driving.

166.67MPH constantly, its certainly possible


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_
I hope to see one of these pumps really soon... I have 8XXX miles on this kit and it runs *AWE*some!!!


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

16k miles in 4 days.. damn thats a lot of driving.

On the car.. Not the kit... sorry for the confusion... That would also be 1 hell of a gas bill...
To clarify:
*Car 24XXX miles 
Turbo kit 8XXX miles*
Problems or any issues with the car 0...
Is that better?


----------



## wale (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
This is our own fuel pump design. Injectors are TBD. We are testing many variants, including our own.
We do not know the specs on the Autotech fp, but will try to see if we can do some overlap testing with a volunteer. If we go that route and offer partial kits to buyers, most likely it will come with no warranty as we cannot rely on a competitor product not to cause issues with our products. 

i have been living on the awe website to to get any possible info on this kit.... i know u guys make some crazy k04 upgrades 4 the s4, and i have no doubt u will b doing the same here... 
i just wana know, for your stage 2 plus, can we use a different fmic and fuel pump, for those people who might have already purchased one. can/should the stock intake be used on this?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (wale)*

Since the k04 and k03 are nearly identical (externally), I dont see how you'd have any issues with with any other intercooler. Fuel pump's should work too.


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So when are you releasing these kits? I am hella-interested.


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (twinkers)*

more info please


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*

Nothing more to really report at this time. 
Turbos are completely in stock, and we are in the process of machining them and installing the DV plumbing port.
DV housings are on the way to the anodizer.
Turbo discharge machined flanges are being welded to the outlet tubing.
GIAC software tuning on 93 octane is complete for stock FMIC, S3 FMIC, and cold air intake.
West Coast 91 octane software verification happens next week.
And then we should be good for release. Realistically, we are still about 3 weeks out just to wrap up these loose ends.
Fuel pump and injector testing with this kit will occur next week, too, here on site, with the intention of releasing that as an add on package in a couple months. Our pump field testing continues, and barring no issues, that is when we should have final pump parts in stock. 
We have had zero performance issues with our latest pump design over several thousand miles on multiple cars. We have also had zero issues with our current machine shop subcontractors (pump parts require several high tolerance machining and grinding operations, as well as coating and heat treating, and there are several subcontractors involved with us to create these parts).


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So are you skipping this piece and welding a bung directly onto the turbo for recirculating the air?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (Arin)*

We are not using that piece. We are CNC machining and tapping the compressor housing and then installing a special elbow for DV plumbing.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Do you have any photos of it yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (Arin)*

No photos of that subsystem to release at this time.


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

ok, what are you looking at power figures with the aftermarket intercooler, fuel pump, injectors, and the k04? i didn't look at the first page but craig put down 293 and thats without the fuel pump? also with the fuel pump and injectors what will the price be? will you be selling the injectors and pump seperatly?


----------



## mg06gti (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Got my K04...... 313 ft lbs and 293whp..... (Craige-O)*

Craig, it's Mike with black mkV, why don't you come by the shop on Saturday, and compare apples to apples. Danny will be here, and he said that he'll give you a free run. So for argument sake come and run.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Got my K04...... 313 ft lbs and 293whp..... (mg06gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mg06gti* »_Craig, it's Mike with black mkV, why don't you come by the shop on Saturday, and compare apples to apples. Danny will be here, and he said that he'll give you a free run. So for argument sake come and run.

hi mike, I am in Vegas till fri/sat. If I get back in time I will come by. But what are we settling? Are u running a KO4 now?


----------



## ApexTwin (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Got my K04...... 313 ft lbs and 293whp..... (Craige-O)*

I really wasn't planning on this sort of an upgrade - but I think AWE have succeeded in changing my mind! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuckSquishBangBlow (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What are the odds of giac offering a more conservative file that chops some of that torque spike off but retains the top end power, if thats even possible. I'm a little concerned about what 313 wheel lb/ft will do to my drivetrain in the long run, not to mention the possibility of seeing fuel cuts with my stock pump.


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (SuckSquishBangBlow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuckSquishBangBlow* »_What are the odds of giac offering a more conservative file that chops some of that torque spike off but retains the top end power, if thats even possible. I'm a little concerned about what 313 wheel lb/ft will do to my drivetrain in the long run, not to mention the possibility of seeing fuel cuts with my stock pump.

I feel you there.. I'd love to see a flash for 18psi spike and hold to redline. Nice smooth power transition.. and some traction at low rpm's


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

Car goes back in 2 weeks.. I will post updates then. New programing and other goodies...


----------



## wale (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_Car goes back in 2 weeks.. I will post updates then. New programing and other goodies...

how is the traction now craig? did u put a LsD on the car yet?


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (wale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wale* »_
how is the traction now craig? did u put a LsD on the car yet?

Nope not yet. I have plans for gaining traction though!!


----------



## Amelios (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (Craige-O)*

Looked around a bit and got a little insight into your plans... Can't wait to see this materialize


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Amelios)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amelios* »_Looked around a bit and got a little insight into your plans... Can't wait to see this materialize









Just waiting on 2 more parts then the car goes in for some much needed love!!


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Hopefully the USD exchange rate does not keep declining, forcing us to increase pricing in the future.

Well, no chance of that happening any time soon since the Fed cut the rate by another 1/2%. You're going to have to wait till after the recession. And even then, currency devaluations (artificial or not) will remain in place as long as it gives U.S. exports enough time to "recover" the apparent deficit gap created by over expenditures on our debt. Which means more or less, foreign components will remain high in cost relatively long after the recession lifts, about 1/2 a year. Most recessions by themselves last between 6 to 7 months. So figure next year fuel pumps, unless a local source is created or found, will remain high in cost. At least that's my guess...
Cheers, 
KH


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (SuckSquishBangBlow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuckSquishBangBlow* »_What are the odds of giac offering a more conservative file that chops some of that torque spike off but retains the top end power, if thats even possible. I'm a little concerned about what 313 wheel lb/ft will do to my drivetrain in the long run, not to mention the possibility of seeing fuel cuts with my stock pump.

x2, Even with my 1.8T the torque spique is soo useless. All it does it wear out ur motor mounts, axles, engine mounts, flexpipe. Helps you in no way with full out acceleration.


----------



## blackkaa (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_
Just waiting on 2 more parts then the car goes in for some much needed love!!









you suck







...Nice of you to share with the rest of us broke poeple . I better get a ride


----------



## julito04 (Sep 4, 2007)

read entire thread. there is some AWESOME info on this thread and is really swinging me in the way of K04(I wasnt even planning on updgrading turbo, but now i am hehehe). anyways, subscribed!


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (andypr23)*

go Yellow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (blackkaa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackkaa* »_
you suck







...Nice of you to share with the rest of us broke poeple . I better get a ride









You can get all the rides you want!!


----------



## blackkaa (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_
You can get all the rides you want!!

in the car I hope


----------



## vpetithw (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (blackkaa)*

Well **** son... didnt know this was happening this soon...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLI STER (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (vpetithw)*

when will this kit be released, it looks sweet.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (vpetithw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vpetithw* »_Well **** son... didnt know this was happening this soon...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You will see it soon enough...


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Craige-O)*

More work getting done on the kit. Should have updates next week...!


----------



## vpetithw (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (Craige-O)*

Updates!


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (vpetithw)*

The car is running flawless...
Want to thank the guys at AWE for staying late the other tonight and getting the car all buttoned up. The drive home was great and the car , well, it is *AWE*some!! Runs so well. At 85mph it averaged 24.7mpg. Unbelievable.. Pulls uber hard from 1st all the way through 6th.. Power is smooth, torque is reDICKulous, and drivability is sopt on!! I could not be happier!! Well done on this kit!!!
For the rest watching this post, I will post a dyno sheet when I get back from Vermont next week..


----------



## wale (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (Craige-O)*

would like to see what times this thing pulls off at the 1/4mile..


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (Craige-O)*

Sick Craige... AWEsome to hear.. LOL... 
I want one.. let me know if you ever to BT


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

not that far for vermonter's... 
http://www.napiervilledragway.com/home2006.htm


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

whoever made that website should be shot


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_whoever made that website should be shot

LoL

_Quote, originally posted by *W3* »_
This page is not Valid (no Doctype found)!
Result: Failed validation, 145 Errors


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Arin)*

Car in running so perfect.. 
This kit runs well and hangs with VR6-t @ 10lbs of boost. That is quite impressive!!


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (Craige-O)*

You haven't gotten the new Dyno's yet right.. 
come on, get on it already..


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

want to see some more on this before i pull the trigger


----------



## mk5gti334 (Apr 12, 2007)

rode in this car thursday and this kit is totally worth the money.as soon as i get the money this is what ill get.thanx craig car looks good.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (mk5gti334)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk5gti334* »_rode in this car thursday and this kit is totally worth the money.as soon as i get the money this is what ill get.thanx craig*e* car looks good.

Thanks.. Wait til I take you on 89... You will see the true joy of this kit...


----------



## Mr Bigs (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_whoever made that website should be shot
repeatedly


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Bigs)*

really want this kit !!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5Rabbit* »_really want this kit !!

I got to see the setup (both Craig's car) and on the table. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It was great meeting you at WF too, Craig!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Craige, I tried finding you at waterfest but everytime I went over to see your car I got tied up trying to help a few ppl out. and also saw some good deals I couldnt pass up.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I got to see the setup (both Craig's car) and on the table. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It was great meeting you at WF too, Craig!

*Was a pleasure as well. I can not tell you how happy I am with this kit. The drive-ability is spot on and the car runs amazing.. Job well done on both your end and AWE's...*

_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_Craige, I tried finding you at waterfest but everytime I went over to see your car I got tied up trying to help a few ppl out. and also saw some good deals I couldnt pass up. 

*It all good. See you at Terryville or Broke.Down..*

*19XXX miles on the kit so far!!!!*


----------



## wale (Jun 24, 2007)

hey man, can u make a video of ur kit? dnt know if it has been asked b4..


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_
*Was a pleasure as well. I can not tell you how happy I am with this kit. The drive-ability is spot on and the car runs amazing.. Job well done on both your end and AWE's...*
*It all good. See you at Terryville or Broke.Down..*

*19XXX miles on the kit so far!!!!*

19000??? holy crap!!


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wale* »_hey man, can u make a video of ur kit? dnt know if it has been asked b4..

*I will try to do so when I get the car back to Vermont. Getting some new parts added on..*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_
19000??? holy crap!!










*Yah, the car now has 34XXX miles on it. AWE got the car 5 months after I got it..*


----------



## casj75 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (Craige-O)*

Craige-O
Are your on standard injectors? or have you up-graded to S3?
Whar about fuel pump is it standard?
Regards,


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (casj75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *casj75* »_Craige-O
Are your on standard injectors? or have you up-graded to S3?
Whar about fuel pump is it standard?
Regards,

I am on AWE's fuel pump and injectors.... I am sure AWE can step in with that info...


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (Craige-O)*

I would assume that you are running updated software to make use of the pump and injectors.
Have you dyno'd with the fuel pump and injectors yet? Or is this still in the works?
With the fuel pump and injectors this kit could make some serious power for a K04


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (SprintA3)*

Will this kit be avail for the A4?


----------



## casj75 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_
I am on AWE's fuel pump and injectors.... I am sure AWE can step in with that info...

AWE ??


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (casj75)*

Any ideas as to why the car in EuroTuner with the AWE kit and fueling, only made like 260wheel?


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (loudgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loudgli* »_Any ideas as to why the car in EuroTuner with the AWE kit and fueling, only made like 260wheel?

There is no way that is correct...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (loudgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loudgli* »_Any ideas as to why the car in EuroTuner with the AWE kit and fueling, only made like 260wheel?

I have not seen any Eurotuner articles on our kit yet, but there has been a multi-part article in European Car magazine on our kit. Perhaps that is the one you are referring to?
If so, the DSG A3 test car dynoed at 164whp stock, and then at 233whp with our Stage 2 K04 kit, S3 FMIC, and turbo back exhaust (stock fueling). Addition of our fueling parts (pump and injectors), coupled with a cone intake, resulted in 255whp. All done on 91 octane fuel.
Using a 1.22 correction factor (200 crank hp / 164 whp), results in 284 crank hp for Stage 2/FMIC/TBE, and 311 crank hp with the cone filter and fueling kit.
That's a bit lower than our 6 speed results on 93 octane for the simple reasons that DSG cars cannot get to actual peak power before they shift, and 93 octane gives a healthy improvement over 91 octane. Looking at the EC mag graph, I also suspect that fan placement may not have been optimum due to how the Stage 2 power curve tapers up top prematurely. 
Running that same kit on 100 octane in the latest article alone resulted in 280whp, which is 341 crank. Again, the DSG early shift gets in the way of peak power.
Anyway, I hope that clarifies the results from that independent test. The car owner is absolutely thrilled with the performance. You can contact him on the EC website forums.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

A4 *cough* A4 *cough*


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I have not seen any Eurotuner articles on our kit yet, but there has been a multi-part article in European Car magazine on our kit. Perhaps that is the one you are referring to?
If so, the DSG A3 test car dynoed at 164whp stock, and then at 233whp with our Stage 2 K04 kit, S3 FMIC, and turbo back exhaust (stock fueling). Addition of our fueling parts (pump and injectors), coupled with a cone intake, resulted in 255whp. All done on 91 octane fuel.
Using a 1.22 correction factor (200 crank hp / 164 whp), results in 284 crank hp for Stage 2/FMIC/TBE, and 311 crank hp with the cone filter and fueling kit.
That's a bit lower than our 6 speed results on 93 octane for the simple reasons that DSG cars cannot get to actual peak power before they shift, and 93 octane gives a healthy improvement over 91 octane. Looking at the EC mag graph, I also suspect that fan placement may not have been optimum due to how the Stage 2 power curve tapers up top prematurely. 
Running that same kit on 100 octane in the latest article alone resulted in 280whp, which is 341 crank. Again, the DSG early shift gets in the way of peak power.
Anyway, I hope that clarifies the results from that independent test. The car owner is absolutely thrilled with the performance. You can contact him on the EC website forums.

Todd, my apologies for not having my information straight. I get both magazines and got confused, but it is European Car. I didn't realize that the A3 was a DSG either. Again a screw up on my part. I appreciate you clearing things up. 
The power curve looks awesome. It must be frustrating having the car shift when theres still "spppppffff" left on the table.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Again, the DSG early shift gets in the way of peak power.

Peek power on a k04 is seen before 6000 rpm's. Anything after that point will be lower...


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
If so, the DSG A3 test car dynoed at 164whp stock, and then at 233whp with our Stage 2 K04 kit, S3 FMIC, and turbo back exhaust (stock fueling). Addition of our fueling parts (pump and injectors), coupled with a cone intake, resulted in 255whp. All done on 91 octane fuel.
Using a 1.22 correction factor (200 crank hp / 164 whp), results in 284 crank hp for Stage 2/FMIC/TBE, and 311 crank hp with the cone filter and fueling kit.


167 whp?
It was 180+whp
http://www.arinahnell.com/othe...o.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Peek power on a k04 is seen before 6000 rpm's. Anything after that point will be lower...

Perhaps if there is a hardware restriction or an issue with the tuning, but with our optimized hardware and GIAC software peak power is above 6000 rpm, giving a very healthy power band.









_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_167 whp?

Your right, stock baseline was 167 whp.
With the AWE Tuning turbo back exhaust it was ~183 whp. A 16 whp gain on stock programing!
http://awe-tuning.com/media/pdf/0708_EC.pdf










_Modified by [email protected] at 8:21 AM 7-26-2008_


----------



## das pui (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Craige-O http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
AWE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
GIAC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (das pui)*


_Quote, originally posted by *das pui* »_Craige-O http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
AWE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
GIAC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks.. 

*Free test rides* at Broke.Down August 24th at Tricked out motorsports!!!


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Craige-O)*

Just had the new AWE mechanical diverter installed...








So much better!! Will post pics of unit when I get more next week!!


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Craige-O)*









This is the unit that I just had installed. AWE now has them in stock..


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_Just had the new AWE mechanical diverter installed...








So much better!! Will post pics of unit when I get more next week!!

So much better..how?


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Got my K04...... 313 ft lbs and 293whp..... (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loudgli* »_
So much better..how?

Holds boost better and it hasn't crapped out like the stock ones do after holding 22+lbs of boost..


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: Got my K04...... 313 ft lbs and 293whp..... (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_
Holds boost better and it hasn't crapped out like the stock ones do after holding 22+lbs of boost..

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Got my K04...... 313 ft lbs and 293whp..... (Kid Hobo)*

I wish you were a local!

I am dying to get a ride in a K04 car to see if its worth the money. Sometimes I am afraid that I might regret getting the K04 kit and not getting the GT30 kit even though it is more money and less reliable.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Got my K04...... 313 ft lbs and 293whp..... (my07blkgti)*

Hey guys. So after about 20min of reading all the pages i thought i would take this time to jump in. I just bought the kit my self. I should be getting it installed later next week ( cant on monday-thursday due to work) And than maybe that Monday Ill for sure get you some dyno numbers.



_Modified by awb17x at 12:01 PM 9-24-2008_


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Got my K04...... 313 ft lbs and 293whp..... (awb17x)*

Just Called my buddie.... getting the car dynoed friday... for a Befor K04 install ....


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Got my K04...... 313 ft lbs and 293whp..... (awb17x)*

And an after later? I will be loooking at this kit hard myself. I see that these numbers are on A4s and and all, does anyone know if the numbers would be higher on the Audi TT?


----------

